# Any S.W. SuperPaint Fans Still Around?



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I used it exclusively up until 2002, then it changed formula wise causing it to drag the brush unreasonably.
I can't remember the last time I used it, and it's still being sold...to someone.

Are you that someone?


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Been a while for me too. All I ever used on res repaints and loved the stuff. Too bad the stuff got changed!
So what is different?
Was fantastic on stucco back in Orlando!


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I like Superpaint exterior. It's my go to outside!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Used the int and ext a couple times.

Didn't like the coverage on the ext, white going over white trim.

Int, was so so. 

For interior, I'd rather use promar 200 or better yet, Ben
For ext, A-100 or a BM product like Aura or Ben.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All we use outside.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

I love it that and A-100 my two fav SW paints


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I use superpaint semi for all my interior latex trim. All I ever used.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Northwest_painter said:


> I love it that and A-100 my two fav SW paints


A-100 is a joy.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I use alot of it for exterior application..SuperPaint flat on the body. im not really impressed by the coverage of the Gloss or Satin in the whites but i usually use duration for the trim anyway. good product imo


----------



## GamecockPainter (Feb 8, 2012)

Are the ones complaining on coverage on exterior using super white base or extra white? The super white covers better IMO. Also looks cleaner.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

yep its literally my every day paint  walls, trim, even ceilings. if i was to nitpick i wish the satin was more like the sheen of pro 200 low sheen, i sell it as one of the top of line paints.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

It was probably 70% of the exteriors I did. The rest was either A100 or Duration. I didn't mind using Duration for trim, but I didn't really push it for complete exteriors. Have to admit there are a few of the A100 exteriors in satin holding up better than the SuperPaint satin. Around here exteriors are usually redone in a 7-10yr time period.


----------



## NaplesPainter (Aug 3, 2011)

Used over 9,000 gallons of interior & exterior combined last year. Awesome coating for the most part. Little difficult to spray the flat on interior ceilings without leaving spray lines. Besides that it's our workhorse. Superpaint is alive and kicking.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Use alot of Exterior Satin and a ton of interior semi gloss for NC. Love them both.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just did the first phase of an interior using it in satin. Seemed to be fine. Second phase coming up in a week or so.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

No havent used it for yrs.Dont miss it either.Should have been named Souperpaint.Really thin of what I can remember.A-100 has always been the workhorse of ext. paints I think.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

I used A-100 and when Duration arrived, went to it never having used SP ext.

Just used it interior and matched existing color. It was the primer/paint combo, I think. Didn't even know they had it which says what I know about super paint!

PM200 eg-shel is my normal interior, unless customer specifies Duration Home.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Interior Super semi all day/everyday. Most of our res repaints are higher end homes in decent condition. Could prob get away with 200 semi but its like water and has been too light on coverage over builders semi in the past. Super on the other hand is really easy to work with and covers great. Dump it on without any sags and it levels great. I used to use pro classic all the time but got tired of baby sitting it and when business expanded, super doesnt have the pro classic learning curve so we switched over. 

Recently used the PC hybrid oil/latex. Unlike the original pc, the stuff seemed to hold on when you put it on. Customer insisted on oil for trim so I recommended this product. Used BM advance in the past and had puddles at the bottom of door/window casings and sags all over the crown. Decided to give SW PC another shot plus they demoed it too me for free! Dried like a rock, very smooth and leveled out like good ole oil. Would def use again on higher end homes specifically looking for the best finishes. Oh and cleaned right out of the brushes with hot water!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Interiors I went to mostly Cashmere.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

tmort024 said:


> Interior Super semi all day/everyday. Most of our res repaints are higher end homes in decent condition. Could prob get away with 200 semi but its like water and has been too light on coverage over builders semi in the past. Super on the other hand is really easy to work with and covers great. Dump it on without any sags and it levels great. I used to use pro classic all the time but got tired of baby sitting it and when business expanded, super doesnt have the pro classic learning curve so we switched over.
> 
> Recently used the PC hybrid oil/latex. Unlike the original pc, the stuff seemed to hold on when you put it on. Customer insisted on oil for trim so I recommended this product. Used BM advance in the past and had puddles at the bottom of door/window casings and sags all over the crown. Decided to give SW PC another shot plus they demoed it too me for free! Dried like a rock, very smooth and leveled out like good ole oil. Would def use again on higher end homes specifically looking for the best finishes. Oh and cleaned right out of the brushes with hot water!


 I agree about superpaint not sagging. I tried PM200 and it is a lot thinner and tends to run.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

tmort024 said:


> Interior Super semi all day/everyday. Most of our res repaints are higher end homes in decent condition. Could prob get away with 200 semi but its like water and has been too light on coverage over builders semi in the past. Super on the other hand is really easy to work with and covers great. Dump it on without any sags and it levels great. I used to use pro classic all the time but got tired of baby sitting it and when business expanded, super doesnt have the pro classic learning curve so we switched over.


I agree. I used semi in a bathroom and wasn't happy with it. 200 eg-shel goes on differently in my opinion. I love it.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

tmort024 said:


> Interior Super semi all day/everyday. Most of our res repaints are higher end homes in decent condition. Could prob get away with 200 semi but its like water and has been too light on coverage over builders semi in the past. Super on the other hand is really easy to work with and covers great. Dump it on without any sags and it levels great. I used to use pro classic all the time but got tired of baby sitting it and when business expanded, super doesnt have the pro classic learning curve so we switched over.
> 
> Recently used the PC hybrid oil/latex. Unlike the original pc, the stuff seemed to hold on when you put it on. Customer insisted on oil for trim so I recommended this product. Used BM advance in the past and had puddles at the bottom of door/window casings and sags all over the crown. Decided to give SW PC another shot plus they demoed it too me for free! Dried like a rock, very smooth and leveled out like good ole oil. Would def use again on higher end homes specifically looking for the best finishes. Oh and cleaned right out of the brushes with hot water!


How did the Pro Classic hybrid brush out for ya? The full latex version was like glue.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Rick the painter said:


> How did the Pro Classic hybrid brush out for ya? The full latex version was like glue.


Rick:

The new pro classic hybrid finish was awesome. Super smooth and hard just like an oil finish. It's def a little thinner than regular latex paints and will fall on you if you load it on like you are used too. I went right for the guts and started on a 6 panel door. It's not as tacky as I remember the original pc being. The curve on pc is to lay it on (little lighter than normal) then walk away. Don't brush it out and/or play with it cause it does setup fast and gets tacky on you.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

tmort024 said:


> Rick:
> 
> The new pro classic hybrid finish was awesome. Super smooth and hard just like an oil finish. It's def a little thinner than regular latex paints and will fall on you if you load it on like you are used too. I went right for the guts and started on a 6 panel door. It's not as tacky as I remember the original pc being. The curve on pc is to lay it on (little lighter than normal) then walk away. Don't brush it out and/or play with it cause it does setup fast and gets tacky on you.


I will most likely give it a try Mort.The fast set-up though i dont like.I love the Advance. I brushed flat hollow core doors with no fast drying/brushstroke issues.Unreal for a water base paint!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I used it exclusively up until 2002, then it changed formula wise causing it to drag the brush unreasonably.
> I can't remember the last time I used it, and it's still being sold...to someone.
> 
> Are you that someone?


Evidently, many still use it!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, I should have created a poll...I had no idea.

To be honest, I assumed it was an H.O. marketed product.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tmort024 said:


> Interior Super semi all day/everyday. Most of our res repaints are higher end homes in decent condition.


you use semigloss most of the time for repaints in homes? First time I've heard that on here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RaleighPainter said:


> I like Superpaint exterior. It's my go to outside!


Yea I like exterior SP. Color fastness is poor however in many deep-unnatural colors. I have seen it fade terribly in 16-18 months time in direct exposures.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Yea I like exterior SP. Color fastness is poor however in many deep-unnatural colors. I have seen it fade terribly in 16-18 months time in direct exposures.


Yeah, it's like why even use it. Color fade, etc. SW tinting technology is still in 2005. 

I would just use A-100 instead before SP.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> you use semigloss most of the time for repaints in homes? First time I've heard that on here.


TJ

For trim: super semi. Don't have time to play with pro classic and 200 is just too thin. Most of our homes are $500k and up so I like to use decent trim paint. Regal is good too but SW is more convenient. I'll use pro classic if the customer is really asking for the best finish on the trim.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tmort024 said:


> TJ
> 
> For trim: super semi. Don't have time to play with pro classic and 200 is just too thin. Most of our homes are $500k and up so I like to use decent trim paint. Regal is good too but SW is more convenient. I'll use pro classic if the customer is really asking for the best finish on the trim.


Thought you meant for walls. 

I usually go with Accolade or Aura for trim if it's waterborne. But I suppose SP is a bit cheaper. Good choice for your pricepoint, why go with a better product on smaller homes.


----------

